# Royal Oak Classic vs. Natural briquettes?



## newbienick (May 24, 2019)

I've stocked up on Royal Oak briquettes at Lowes again this spring, but now, I've noticed that the bag says "Classic".  When I checked RO's website, they say that they have Classic and Natural briquettes.  Has anybody tried both?  Any difference in my smoker?  The last thing that I want is chemicals in my smoke, and that's one of the things that I've liked about RO.

Of course, I've got a brisket and beef ribs waiting to get on the smoker!  Help please!


----------



## motocrash (May 24, 2019)

I am a die hard RO fan and I don't think there are any chemicals other than what occurs naturally by the production of charcoal.I also think the All Natural is a marketing gimmick to get the green weenies to buy their charcoal,however I also believe the All Natural is denser,burns hotter and lasts longer,as RO claims.


----------



## JWFokker (May 26, 2019)

Supposedly the "natural" briquettes have no binders and have a cleaner flavor.


----------



## newbienick (May 28, 2019)

I emailed RO with my question and got the response below:

_The classic briquet consists of hardwood char, coal and other proprietory ingredients. Where as, our natural products are 100% all natural hardwood. We do not recommend using the classic briquet in your smoker. However, we highly suggested grilling with either the Royal Oak all natural briquet or all nutural hardwood lump. _


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 28, 2019)

What does “other proprietary ingredients” mean?


----------



## motocrash (May 29, 2019)

yankee2bbq said:


> What does “other proprietary ingredients” mean?


They can't tell ya or have to kill ya.


----------



## newbienick (May 29, 2019)

I was more concerned about the "coal" comment!


----------



## ross77 (Mar 2, 2020)

Resurrecting this thread as I bought a ton of these Classic briquets at Lowes for 70 cents on clearance.  Why wouldn't they recommend using them in a smoker?


----------



## newbienick (Mar 3, 2020)

newbienick said:


> I emailed RO with my question and got the response below:
> 
> _The classic briquet consists of hardwood char, coal and other proprietory ingredients. Where as, our natural products are 100% all natural hardwood. We do not recommend using the classic briquet in your smoker. However, we highly suggested grilling with either the Royal Oak all natural briquet or all nutural hardwood lump. _



This is what Royal Oak said about their own product.  If they are saying not to use it, I'm probably going to trust them.


----------

